# a qué te recuerda esa foto?



## Pitt

Hola a todos:

Quisiera saber si ambas frases son correctas:

1. ¿*A* qué te recuerda esa foto? (What does that photo remind of you?)
2. ¿Qué te recuerda esa foto?

No entiendo el uso de la preposición 'a' para un complemento directo de cosa.

Saludos,
Pitt


----------



## sirenstragedy

En ese contexto, cuando usas "a", estás refieriéndote a qué suceso/cosa/lo que sea *en específico*.
Cuando no la usas, estás dando cabida a más de una respuesta.


----------



## Pitt

¡Gracias! Quizás la preposición 'a' enfatiza el complemento directo.

Por eso creo que ambas frases son posibles:

_Esta canción me recuerda  el amor de mi vida._
_Esta canción me recuerda *al *amor de mi vida._


----------



## Milton Sand

Hola:
Para serte honesto, la No.1 me suena extrañísima. Funciona con "¿A quién te recuerda...?" por las razones que ya sabes, pero no me suena tal como la tienes excepto si ese* "recuerda" *significa* "se parece [a], se asemeja [a]"*, un uso que yo no uso.

En cuanto a estos ejemplos:
_Esta canción me recuerda el amor de mi vida. _<—Seguramente te refieres a un bello e intenso romance y, por extensión, a la persona con quien lo viviste. 
_Esta canción me recuerda *al *amor de mi vida._ <—Estás indicando, inequívocamente, que se trata de una persona a la que amaste mucho. También podría ser que la letra cantase una historia parecida a la del amor de tu vida.

Feliz día


----------



## sound shift

Pitt said:


> :
> 
> 1. ¿*A* qué te recuerda esa foto? (What does that photo remind of you?)



Actually, that translates as "What does that photo remind *you of*?"


----------



## Milton Sand

Pitt said:


> 1. ¿*A* qué te recuerda esa foto? (What does that photo remind of you?)





sound shift said:


> Actually, that translates as "What does that photo remind *you of*?" _<—I'd rather say, "that would translate..."_


Actually, it translates as: What other picture is that picture is similar to? _(Correct my syntaxis, please)_
Regards


----------



## ManPaisa

Pitt said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Quisiera saber si ambas frases son correctas:
> 
> 1. ¿*A* qué te recuerda esa foto? (What does that photo remind of you?)
> 2. ¿Qué te recuerda esa foto?
> 
> No entiendo el uso de la preposición 'a' para un complemento directo de cosa.


 
Es recomendable usar el *a personal* en esa oración para evitar alguna confusión sobre cuál es el sujeto (foto) y cuál el complemento directo (qué).
El *a personal* se usa cuando:


El CD es una persona
El CD es una cosa o animal personalizado
Habría ambigüedad en la frase, sobre el sujeto y el CD, si no se usara
Estoy en desacuerdo con las demás explicaciones.


----------



## Milton Sand

ManPaisa said:


> Es recomendable usar la *a personal* en esa oración para evitar alguna confusión sobre cuál es el sujeto (foto) y cuál el complemento directo (qué).
> 
> 
> 
> El *a personal* se usa cuando:
> 
> Habría ambigüedad en la frase, sobre el sujeto y el CD, si no se usara
> Estoy en desacuerdo con las demás explicaciones.


¡Eh, Avemaría, hom'e! Barajámela más despacio, paisita, que me parece que estás poniendo una confusión donde no la hay. Con el uso del "qué" ya se está indicando que el complemento directo no es una persona (lo cual se indicaría con "quién").

Esta "a" *no es estrictamente la "a" personal*, sino que simplemente indica un complemento *in*directo del verbo "recordar [a]" *cuando significa "asemejarse [a]".*
Los invito a mirar en el DPD: http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltGUIBusDPD?origen=RAE&lema=recordar(se) (véase en el numeral _2_ la explicación _d_)


----------



## ManPaisa

> ¡Eh, Avemaría, hom'e! Barajámela más despacio, paisita, que me parece que estás poniendo una confusión donde no la hay. Con el uso del "qué" ya se está indicando que el complemento directo no es una persona (lo cual se indicaría con "quién").


 
La confusión radicaría en que la _foto_ es el sujeto y_ qué_ el CD (no al contrario). Nada tiene que ver con 'personas'.



> Esta "a" *no es estrictamente la "a" personal*, sino que simplemente indica un complemento indirecto del verbo "recordar [a]" *cuando significa "asemejarse [a]".*


 
No puede ser complemento indirecto, sino directo, ya que _recordar_ es transitivo. Para que hubiera CI tendría que haber un CD.


----------



## Milton Sand

ManPaisa said:


> No puede ser complemento indirecto, sino directo


Tienes razón. Lo escribí mal. De inmediato lo corrijo. Y léete el vínculo.


----------



## ManPaisa

Milton Sand said:


> Tienes razón. Lo escribí mal. De inmediato lo corrijo. Y léete el vínculo.


 
Lo leí y no dice nada de lo que entendiste. 

_*Qué te recuerda esa foto?*_ This could mean:
What does that photo remind you of?
What makes you think of that photo?
It's ambiguous.

*A qué te recuerda esa foto?* This can only mean:
What does that photo remind you of?

_*Qué te recuerda a esa foto?*_ This can only mean:
What makes you think of that photo?


----------



## Milton Sand

ManPaisa said:


> *1.* What does that photo remind you of?
> *2.* _What that photo __reminds__ you of?_ _<—Otra opción._


Sí, ya entendí tu punto y sí funciona. Tienes razón. Sinembargo, así no más, sin contexto, no es tan fácil interpretarlo como la No.2; habría que tener tiempo para ponerse a cavilar. En ese caso, sería preferible usar otra fórmula para procurar mayor claridad: ¿De qué cosa te hace acordar esa foto?, o refrasear la pregunta: Esta foto, ¿qué te recuerda?

Volviendo a la orignal, plantéemosla con sujeto en plural:
¿Qué te recuerdan esas fotos?
¿A qué te recuerdan esas fotos?

Francamente, la versión con "a" de objeto directo me suena rara, a menos que las fotos se me antojen parecidas a otras o su tema, digamos que un paseo, me haga pensar en un paseo similar que hice. Esta es una acepción de "recordar [a]".

Dependerá entonces del estilo del hablante.

Feliz noche


----------



## Áristos

Un punto de vista ibérico 

Para mí "recordar a" y "recordar" son cosas diferentes:
- "Recordar a" significa "parecerse a". Significa que trae algo a tu mente porque guarda similitud con ello:
         . Su forma de pensar me recuerda a la mía cuando era joven. 
         . Esa anciana me recuerda a mi difunta abuela.
         . Esa foto me recuerda a una que vi en una revista. 
- "Recordar" seguido de objeto directo significa simplemente que te trae algo a la mente, que hace que te acuerdes de algo que podías haber olvidado o no haber tenido en cuenta:
        . Esa foto me recuerda la necesidad de cuidar el medio ambiente.
        . Esa anciana me recordó que no cruzara la calle sin mirar a los lados.
        . Su forma de pensar me recuerda que hubo una época en que fui joven.

Por mi parte, decir también que "recordar a" con el sentido de "parecerse a" es muy común en España.

Saludos.


----------



## Pitt

ManPaisa said:


> Es recomendable usar el *a personal* en esa oración para evitar alguna confusión sobre cuál es el sujeto (foto) y cuál el complemento directo (qué).
> El *a personal* se usa cuando:
> 
> 
> El CD es una persona
> El CD es una cosa o animal personalizado
> Habría ambigüedad en la frase, sobre el sujeto y el CD, si no se usara
> Estoy en desacuerdo con las demás explicaciones.


 
¡Muchas gracias por tu excelente explicación! 

En este contexto tengo otra duda. 
Sé que es correcto:
_Esa foto me [C.I.] recuerda a ti [C.D.]._

Pero que yo sepa es incorrecto:
*_Esa foto me [C.I.] te [C.D.] recuerda._

Quizás gramaticalmente la secuencia 'me te' no es posible.  

Saludos


----------



## Rayines

Pitt said:


> Pero que yo sepa es incorrecto:
> *_Esa foto me [C.I.] te [C.D.] recuerda._
> 
> Quizás gramaticalmente la secuencia 'me te' no es posible.
> 
> Saludos


En efecto, la única secuencia posible es 1º el pronombre de 2ª persona, y en segundo lugar el de 1ª.
Algo de eso tienes *aquí*.


----------



## ManPaisa

> Sí, ya entendí tu punto y sí funciona. Tienes razón. Sinembargo, así no más, sin contexto, no es tan fácil interpretarlo como la No.2; habría que tener tiempo para ponerse a cavilar. En ese caso, sería preferible usar otra fórmula para procurar mayor claridad: ¿De qué cosa te hace acordar esa foto?, o refrasear la pregunta: Esta foto, ¿qué te recuerda?


Totalmente de acuerdo. Lo normal (y recomendable)sería expresarla de otra forma.



> Volviendo a la orignal, plantéemosla con sujeto en plural:
> ¿Qué te recuerdan esas fotos?
> ¿A qué te recuerdan esas fotos?
> Francamente, la versión con "a" de objeto directo me suena rara, a menos que las fotos se me antojen parecidas a otras o su tema, digamos que un paseo, me haga pensar en un paseo similar que hice. Esta es una acepción de "recordar [a]".


 
En el caso que planteas no hay ambigüedad. El verbo en plural nos remite a un solo posible sujeto: fotos. Sobra el 'a personal'.


----------



## ManPaisa

Rayines said:


> En efecto, la única secuencia posible es 1º el pronombre de 2ª persona, y en segundo lugar el de 1ª.
> Algo de eso tienes *aquí*.


 
De acuerdo con vos.


----------



## Pitt

Áristos said:


> Un punto de vista ibérico
> 
> Para mí "recordar a" y "recordar" son cosas diferentes:
> - "Recordar a" significa "parecerse a". Significa que trae algo a tu mente porque guarda similitud con ello:
> . Su forma de pensar me recuerda a la mía cuando era joven.
> . Esa anciana me recuerda a mi difunta abuela.
> . Esa foto me recuerda a una que vi en una revista.
> - "Recordar" seguido de objeto directo significa simplemente que te trae algo a la mente, que hace que te acuerdes de algo que podías haber olvidado o no haber tenido en cuenta:
> . Esa foto me recuerda la necesidad de cuidar el medio ambiente.
> . Esa anciana me recordó que no cruzara la calle sin mirar a los lados.
> . Su forma de pensar me recuerda que hubo una época en que fui joven.
> 
> Por mi parte, decir también que "recordar a" con el sentido de "parecerse a" es muy común en España.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Tu punto de vista es muy interesante. Yo también creo que *recordar *y 
*recordar a* son cosas diferentes. Ejemplos:

*recordar:*
Esta foto me recuerda a María [C.D.] >
Esta foto me *la* [C.D.] recuerda.     

*recordar a:*
Esta foto me recuerda a María [Suplemento] >
Esta foto me recuerda *a ella* [Suplemento].

¿Es este análisis posible?


----------



## Ynez

Pitt said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Quisiera saber si ambas frases son correctas:
> 
> 1. ¿*A* qué te recuerda esa foto? (What does that photo remind of you?)
> 2. ¿Qué te recuerda esa foto?
> 
> No entiendo el uso de la preposición 'a' para un complemento directo de cosa.
> 
> Saludos,
> Pitt



Creo que podríamos decir (y decimos) cualquiera de las dos y, por lógica, comprenderíamos que es 

What does that photo remind you of? (as sound shift said)

Auténticamente, creo que la 2 significaría:

What does that photo remind you (to)?

Respuestas para los ejemplos:

- ¿A qué te recuerda esta foto?
- ¡Ayyyy, me recuerda cuando estuvimos en el Tibet!

- ¿Qué te recuerda esta foto?
- Anda, ya se me estaba olvidando. Me recuerda que tengo que estar a las 5 en ese parque, porque he quedado con Luis.


----------



## mhp

Áristos said:


> Un punto de vista ibérico
> 
> Para mí "recordar a" y "recordar" son cosas diferentes:
> - "Recordar a" significa "parecerse a". Significa que trae algo a tu mente porque guarda similitud con ello:
> . Su forma de pensar me recuerda a la mía cuando era joven.
> . Esa anciana me recuerda a mi difunta abuela.
> . Esa foto me recuerda a una que vi en una revista.
> - "Recordar" seguido de objeto directo significa simplemente que te trae algo a la mente, que hace que te acuerdes de algo que podías haber olvidado o no haber tenido en cuenta:
> . Esa foto me recuerda la necesidad de cuidar el medio ambiente.
> . Esa anciana me recordó que no cruzara la calle sin mirar a los lados.
> . Su forma de pensar me recuerda que hubo una época en que fui joven.
> 
> Por mi parte, decir también que "recordar a" con el sentido de "parecerse a" es muy común en España.
> 
> Saludos.




*[recordar] d) *Dicho de una persona o de una cosa, ‘asemejarse [a otra]’: _«El caso recuerda el de la campesina Elvia Cortés»_ (_VGalicia_ [Esp.] 18.12.00). Es frecuente en este caso que el complemento directo de cosa vaya, como el de persona, precedido de la preposición _a: «Su tocado recuerda a los tocados clásicos»_ (Gala _Ulises_ [Esp. 1975]). [DPD]

Edit: Esa foto me recuerda a una que vi en una revista. 
I agree with ManPaisa why there is an 'a' in this sentence.


----------



## Ynez

Pitt said:


> Esta foto me recuerda a María [C.D.] >
> Esta foto me *la* [C.D.] recuerda.
> 
> 
> Esta foto me recuerda a María [Suplemento] >
> Esta foto me recuerda *a ella* [Suplemento].
> 
> ¿Es este análisis posible?



Todas esas oraciones son correctas, pero significan exactamente lo mismo, así que no creo que el análisis debiera ser diferente.


----------



## Ynez

mhp, a veces hay un poco de mezcla entre esa idea que tú has citado y esta:




> c) Dicho de una persona o de una cosa, ‘traer [otra] a la memoria de alguien, por su similitud con ella o por estar de algún modo relacionada con ella’: «Benigna, usted me recuerda a mi madre» (Díaz Neruda [Chile 1991]); «Esto me recuerda el caso de una señora que consultaba al doctor Bouvard sobre un remedio entonces en boga y le pedía su parecer» (Fisas Historias [Esp. 1983]).




En el caso de la foto, la que tiene sentido es esta.

Pero yo ya me he mareado con "recordar/recordar a" y sus diferentes ideas.


----------



## Pitt

Ynez said:


> Todas esas oraciones son correctas, pero significan exactamente lo mismo, así que no creo que el análisis debiera ser diferente.


 
Creo que el análisis gramatical es diferente:

1. Esta foto me *la *[C.D.] recuerda.
2. Esta foto me recuerda *a ella* [??]. 

A mi entender *a ella* en función de complemento directo es incorrecto. *A ella  *siempre exige el correspondiente pronombre tónico personal  (= la). Por eso creo que *a ella* es un suplemento.

Otro ejemplo: Recuerdo a María [C.D.].
Puedo decir: *La* [C.D.] recuerdo / *A ella la* recuerdo..
Pero no puedo decir: Recuerdo *a ella*.

Saludos


----------



## Ynez

Todo lo que dices tiene mucho sentido, Pitt. Yo ya no me acuerdo de los análisis gramaticales en español, y tú eres un maestro en el tema.

Lo que sí te puedo decir es que tienen el mismo significado.


----------



## Pitt

Ynez said:


> Todo lo que dices tiene mucho sentido, Pitt. Yo ya no me acuerdo de los análisis gramaticales en español, y tú eres un maestro en el tema.
> 
> Lo que sí te puedo decir es que tienen el mismo significado.


 
Hola Ynez: Yo también creo que ambas construcciones tienen el mismo sentido. Pero me interesa la función gramatical de *a ella*. El DPD dice:

*5.1.*Si el complemento tónico es también un pronombre personal, la coaparición del pronombre átono es obligatoria, tanto si el complemento es directo como indirecto: _Me castigaron a mí; A ti te dieron el premio_ (no *_Castigaron a mí;_ *_A ti dieron el premio_).

Saludos


----------



## Ynez

Espero que venga alguien que pueda responder tu pregunta. 

Cuando te dije que todo lo que decías tenía sentido, ese detalle que comentas iba incluido. Es como tú dices:

La recuerdo a ella.
Recuerdo a ella.

La foto me recuerda a ella.


Pero tu duda sobre suplemento y tal no la sé.


----------



## Pitt

Pitt said:


> Creo que el análisis gramatical es diferente:
> 
> 1. Esta foto me *la *[C.D.] recuerda.
> 2. Esta foto me recuerda *a ella* [C.D. ??].
> 
> A mi entender *a ella* en función de complemento directo es incorrecto. *A ella *siempre exige el correspondiente pronombre tónico personal (= la). Por eso creo que *a ella* es un suplemento.


 
Me gustaría saber la opinión de los expertos.


----------



## ampurdan

Con "suplemento" quieres decir "complemento preposicional" o "complemento regido", ¿no? Según el DPD, que ha citado MHP, se trata de un complemento directo.

"La foto me recuerda a María". "La foto me recuerda a ella". "La foto me la recuerda".

La verdad, al principio me parecía que "la foto me la recuerda" era incorrecto, pero a copia de repetir la frase junto a "La foto me recuerda a María", me empieza a sonar bien. Por lo tanto, es un complemento directo, no se trata de que el verbo recordar rija la preposición "a" para ese significado especial, sino que el verbo recordar con ese significado puede tomar la preposición "a" también ante cosas inanimadas.


----------



## Áristos

Coincido con ampurdan.
Para mí es complemento directo. El verbo "recordar" cuando aparece con la preposición "a", caso sobre el que expuse mi opinión en mi anterior post, lo hace como supuesto especial en el que se aplica esta preposición excepcionalmente ante cosas inanimadas, como muy bien él dice. No se trata de un suplemento o complemento agente.

Por otro lado:

Esta foto me recuerda a María [C.D.]
Esta foto me *la* [C.D.] recuerda.
Esta foto me recuerda a María [Suplemento] 
Esta foto me recuerda *a ella* [Suplemento] 

Para mí las 4 son pefectas, y tienen el mismo significado salvo por 2 cosas:
"Esta foto me la recuerda" quiere decir que hace que te acuerdes de ella, te la trae a la cabeza, por la razón que sea (porque aparece ella, porque aparece su ciudad favorita, etc.).
"Esta foto me recuerda a ella" para mí significa que quien aparece en esa foto se parece a María, "recordar a" en el sentido de parecerse. Es mi opinión.

Y por último:

Recuerdo a ella.  
Es correcto, pero quiere decir que tú te pareces a _ella_, por lo que, cuando alguien te ve, te escucha, o lo que sea, inmediatamente _ella _viene a la mente de esa persona.

Saludos.


----------



## Pitt

Áristos said:


> "Esta foto me recuerda a ella" para mí significa que quien aparece en esa foto se parece a María, "recordar a" en el sentido de parecerse. Es mi opinión.


 
Si te he entendido bien en ambos casos se trata de un suplemento (complemento de régimen):

Esta foto me recuerda a ella [Suplemento].
Esta foto se parece a ella [Suplemento].

Saludos


----------



## ampurdan

Un caso es dintinto del otro:

Esta foto me recuerda a ella. Esta foto me *la* recuerda (complemento directo)
Marta se parece a ella. Marta se *le* parece (complemento indirecto).


----------



## Pitt

ampurdan said:


> Un caso es dintinto del otro:
> 
> Esta foto me recuerda a ella. Esta foto me *la* recuerda (complemento directo)
> Marta se parece a ella. Marta se *le* parece (complemento indirecto).


 
Te agradezco mucho tus ejemplos. Pero en este contexto dice el DPD:

*5.1.*Si el complemento tónico es también un pronombre personal, la coaparición del pronombre átono es obligatoria, tanto si el complemento es directo como indirecto: _Me castigaron a mí; A ti te dieron el premio_ (no *_Castigaron a mí;_ *_A ti dieron el premio_).

A mi entender el uso del pronombre personal tónico *a ella* (sin el correspondiente pronombre átono *la*) en función de complemento directo o 
indirecto es incorrecto. 

¿Cómo entiendes el artículo del DPD?


----------



## Ynez

Áristos said:


> Coincido con ampurdan.
> Para mí es complemento directo. El verbo "recordar" cuando aparece con la preposición "a", caso sobre el que expuse mi opinión en mi anterior post, lo hace como supuesto especial en el que se aplica esta preposición excepcionalmente ante cosas inanimadas, como muy bien él dice. No se trata de un suplemento o complemento agente.
> 
> Por otro lado:
> 
> Esta foto me recuerda a María [C.D.]
> Esta foto me *la* [C.D.] recuerda.
> Esta foto me recuerda a María [Suplemento]
> Esta foto me recuerda *a ella* [Suplemento]
> 
> Para mí las 4 son pefectas, y tienen el mismo significado salvo por 2 cosas:
> "Esta foto me la recuerda" quiere decir que hace que te acuerdes de ella, te la trae a la cabeza, por la razón que sea (porque aparece ella, porque aparece su ciudad favorita, etc.).
> "Esta foto me recuerda a ella" para mí significa que quien aparece en esa foto se parece a María, "recordar a" en el sentido de parecerse. Es mi opinión.
> 
> Y por último:
> 
> Recuerdo a ella.
> Es correcto, pero quiere decir que tú te pareces a _ella_, por lo que, cuando alguien te ve, te escucha, o lo que sea, inmediatamente _ella _viene a la mente de esa persona.
> 
> Saludos.




Al final he comprendido qué querías decir. Pero no diríamos "recuerda a ella", diríamos "me recuerda a ella". Sí que podemos decir "recuerda a María".


----------



## ampurdan

Pitt said:


> Te agradezco mucho tus ejemplos. Pero en este contexto dice el DPD:
> 
> *5.1.*Si el complemento tónico es también un pronombre personal, la coaparición del pronombre átono es obligatoria, tanto si el complemento es directo como indirecto: _Me castigaron a mí; A ti te dieron el premio_ (no *_Castigaron a mí;_ *_A ti dieron el premio_).
> 
> A mi entender el uso del pronombre personal tónico *a ella* (sin el correspondiente pronombre átono *la*) en función de complemento directo o
> indirecto es incorrecto.
> 
> ¿Cómo entiendes el artículo del DPD?



Pues la verdad es que es una muy importante objeción, Pitt.

Vamos a pensarlo un poco todo:

En primer lugar, tengo que decir que leí mal el DPD, en ningún momento dice que en "parecerse a alguien", ese "a alguien" sea un CI, sino un "complemento precedido de "a"", cuya naturaleza no especifica muy bien. Supongamos, por tanto, que no se rige por la regla que has explicado y es más bien un CR.

En cuanto a "esto recuerda a ella", es una oración indudablemente correcta. Por lo tanto, o la regla que citas falla en su descripción, o no se trata en realidad de casos contemplados por ella (es decir, no es un complemento indirecto, como el propio DPD afirma en la entrada de esa palabra, sino que se trata de un complemento regido, preposicional o suplemento).

Vamos a suponer entonces que "recordar a" es un verbo que toma complemento regido o suplemento.

Tomemos, para comparar, un verbo que sabemos que toma complemento regido ("saber a"). Como tal, el complemento regido no puede ser sustituido por pronombre:

Esto sabe a ella -> *Esto la sabe (incorrecto).

Además, la preposición "a" siempre debe estar ahí, incluso cuando se habla de objetos: "esto sabe a fresa", "esto sabe a lo que me comí ayer", etc.

Entonces:

1) En cuanto a "parecerse a alguien":

Esto se parece a él/a mí/ a ti/ etc.

"Esto se le/me/te parece".

Estaríamos ante un CR (complemento regido) que podría ser sustituido por un pronombre de dativo, lo cual no sucede con otros CR. 

2) En cuanto a "recordar" y "recordar a" tendríamos lo siguiente:

CR: Esto recuerda a ella (hace pensar en ella) -> *Esto la recuerda (dudoso, teóricamente imposble si es un CR).

CR: Esto recuerda a ella (se parece a ella) -> *Esto la recuerda (incorrecto)

CD: Esto la recuerda a ella (se acuerda de ella) -> Esto la recuerda.

Sin embargo, tratándose de cosas, nos veríamos ante la tesitura de admitir un complemento regido o suplemento que podría ir sin preposición.

CR: París recuerda (a) Tokyo (hace pensar en ese lugar)-> *París lo recuerda (dudoso, teóricamente imposble si es un CR).

CD: París recuerda (a) Tokyo (se acuerda de Tokyo)-> Esto lo recuerda.

Ante esta situación, volvemos a estar como al principio:

A) Si negamos lo que venimos diciendo y aceptamos que en todos estos casos estamos ante un CD y no un CR, deberíamos aceptar frases como "París lo recuerda" en el sentido de "hace pensar en ese lugar" y "Esto la recuerda". Por lo tanto, también las pronominales "Esto me recuerda a ella" -> "Esto me la recuerda". 

En una búsqueda en el CREA y en el CORDE (bancos de datos de la RAE, en que se recopilan escritos en castellano) "me la recuerda" no da ningún resultado.

B) Si aceptamos la suposición descrita arriba en el apartado 2, tendremos CR sin preposición.

No sé muy bien cuál es la solución o si hay algo que no haya tenido en cuenta. Quizá estemos en alguno de estos casos ante un tipo de complemento distinto.


----------



## Pitt

ampurdan said:


> 1) En cuanto a "parecerse a alguien":
> 
> Esto se parece a él/a mí/ a ti/ etc.
> 
> "Esto se le/me/te parece".
> 
> Estaríamos ante un CR (complemento regido) que podría ser sustituido por un pronombre de dativo, lo cual no sucede con otros CR.
> 
> 2) En cuanto a "recordar" y "recordar a" tendríamos lo siguiente:
> 
> CR: Esto recuerda a ella (se parece a ella) -> *Esto la recuerda (incorrecto)
> 
> CD: Esto la recuerda a ella (se acuerda de ella) -> Esto la recuerda.


 
De nuevo muchas gracias por tu detallada explicación. Para encontrar una solución creo que cada vez ambas interpretaciones son posibles:

*parecerse:*
Marta se parece a María (CR) > Marta se parece a ella (CR).
Marta se parece a María (CI) > Marta se le (CI) parece.

*recordarse:*
Esto me recuerda a María (CD) > Esto me la (CD) recuerda.
Esto me recuerda a María (CR) > Esto me recuerda a ella (CR).

Saludos


----------



## Ynez

Pitt said:


> De nuevo muchas gracias por tu detallada explicación. Para encontrar una solución creo que cada vez ambas interpretaciones son posibles:
> 
> *parecerse:*
> Marta se parece a María (CR) > Marta se parece a ella (CR).
> Marta se parece a María (CI) > Marta se le (CI) parece.
> 
> *recordarse:*
> Esto me recuerda a María (CD) > Esto me la (CD) recuerda.
> Esto me recuerda a María (CR) > Esto me recuerda a ella (CR).
> 
> Saludos



Todos tus ejemplos son totalmente correctos, Pitt. Nosotros, por otro lado, no pensamos en ese verbo como "recordarse", de hecho no tenemos un registro mental de ningún tipo para "recordarse".

Yo si tuviera que definir ese uso de "recordar" diría:

*recordar algo/alguien a alguien


*_Esta casa me recuerda a mi abuela, porque la suya era parecida.
Me recuerdas a mi prima, sobre todo por el pelo tan rizado que tenéis las dos._


----------



## Pitt

Ynez said:


> Yo si tuviera que definir ese uso de "recordar" diría:
> 
> *recordar algo/alguien a alguien*
> 
> 
> _Esta casa me recuerda a mi abuela, porque la suya era parecida._
> _Me recuerdas a mi prima, sobre todo por el pelo tan rizado que tenéis las dos._


 
¡Gracias por tus ejemplos, Ynez! En cualquier caso (independiente del análisis gramatical) creo que es correcto:

Esta casa me recuerda *a mi abuela* > Esta casa me *la* recuerda > Esta casa me recuerda *a ella*.
Me recuerdas *a mi prima* > Me *la* recuerdas > Me recuerdas *a ella*.

¿Estás de acuerdo?


----------



## Ynez

Todas son perfectas  Creo que las del medio serían las que menos utilizaríamos.


----------



## Pitt

Ynez said:


> Todas son perfectas  Creo que las del medio serían las que menos utilizaríamos.


 
¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## Pitt

ManPaisa said:


> Es recomendable usar el *a personal* en esa oración para evitar alguna confusión sobre cuál es el sujeto (foto) y cuál el complemento directo (qué).


 
Otra vez el ejemplo:

_¿A qué te recuerda esa foto?_

A mi entender no hay ninguna confusión sobre el sujeto y el CD. Como dices *esa foto* es el sujeto y *qué *es el complemento directo. En mi opinión es mejor:

_¿Qué [c. directo] te [c. indirecto] recuerda esa foto?_

¿Es verdad?

Saludos


----------

